# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  كل عام وانت بخير ( محمد قسايمة )

## أميرة قوس النصر

[align=justify]بصراحة كتبت وشطبت 
ورجعت كتبت بس صدق اني كالعادة لما بحتاج مقدرتي الكتابيه  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 



بتخذلني ولا كأني بعرف اكتب  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
أخوي الصغير محمد كل عام وانت بالف خير 




وعقبال ما تيجي السنة الجاية وانت 
محقق ولو جزء صغير من احلامك 
اليوم كملت سنتك ال20 
ان شاء الله العمر كلة وانت جنب اهلك وكل اللي بتحبهم 
وتكون مرتاح الخاطر والبال  :SnipeR (62): 
[rainbow]د. محمد قسايمة كل عام وانت بالف الف الف الف خير يارب [/rainbow]

[/align]

----------


## دليلة

كل عام وانت بخير  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

هابي بيرثداي محمد عقبال 150 سنة :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

حبيت تكون صورة سلاف فوق الورد لتكون افتتاحية كلامي الك  :Db465236ff: 
كل عام وانت بخير, بتمنالك عام جديد مميز عن الي راحوا , واثقل شوي ولا ترد علينا هسا  :Db465236ff: 
وصار عمرك 20 , يعني دخلت العشرينات 
ولاحظ توقيتي الدقيق جدا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Sc®ipt

كل سنه وانت سالم و ينعاد عليك  :Smile:

----------


## saousana

[align=center]كل عام وانت بخير محمد 
وعقبال 200 سنة يا رب 
واحلامك متحققة 
ان شاء الله يكون شعور العشرين حلو 
عن نفسي ما حبيته  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*كل عام وانت بألف خير محمد وعقبال المية سنة ... وان شاء الله هالسنة تكون سنة سعد وخير عليك و بتمنالك التوفيق بكتابك كُتب لنيسان ... يوم ميلادك بيجي بأول الشتا واكيد هالفصل الكل بيحبو...وانت اولهم*

----------


## غسان

_[align=center]كل عام وانته بخير ابوحميد ... 

ينعاد عليك بكل خير  ..

عقبال ال 100 ان شاء الله ..

وحلو شعور العشرين لا ترد على سوسن  


 [/align]_

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
 

كل عام وانت من الله أقرب د .حمود ... سنة خير عليك إن شاء الله ... والله يبعد عنك كل كدر 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=justify]بصراحة كتبت وشطبت [/align][align=justify]
> ورجعت كتبت بس صدق اني كالعادة لما بحتاج مقدرتي الكتابيه 
> 
> 
> 
> بتخذلني ولا كأني بعرف اكتب 
> أخوي الصغير محمد كل عام وانت بالف خير 
> 
> 
> ...


وانتِ بالف الف الف خير يا مها ، اجيت احكي هذيك الكلمة بس اتذكرت انك ما بتحبيها و مش وقت الجكر  :Db465236ff: 
بعدين مش مشكله اذا خانتك الالفاظ خصوصا معي لانه لا تنسي انك مسميتني .....  :Db465236ff: 

============
يعني الذكريات الحلوة معكم بتصير أحلا و بهالمنتدى اللي جد صار مثل عائله ثانية االذكريات بصير الها معنى أكثر ، و الاعياد بتصير أحلا 

شكرا الكم كلكم و ان شاء الله ينعاد علي وانا بينكم ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كل عام وانت بخير


و انتِ بالف خير .. شكرا الك :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> هابي بيرثداي محمد عقبال 150 سنة


ثانكس انوشا  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> حبيت تكون صورة سلاف فوق الورد لتكون افتتاحية كلامي الك 
> كل عام وانت بخير, بتمنالك عام جديد مميز عن الي راحوا , واثقل شوي ولا ترد علينا هسا 
> وصار عمرك 20 , يعني دخلت العشرينات 
> ولاحظ توقيتي الدقيق جدا


 
يعني وانا بنزل بالصفحة لمحت سلاف ، حكيت بحالي مين هالزوق اللي بدل الورد و الحلو حاط صورة لسلاف 

عمار يا عمار ، ماذا أقول ان كنت استخدم صوتك بالكلام حين أريد التحدث ، دمت يا صديقي ... 

صرت عشرين و بعدك 19 ، يعني لما نطلع مشوار غصب عنك انت اللي بدك تنزل من السيارة تشتري  :SnipeR (30): 

و غمرتنا بدقتك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كل سنه وانت سالم و ينعاد عليك


وانت سالم ، شكرا الك  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]كل عام وانت بخير محمد [/align][align=center]
> وعقبال 200 سنة يا رب 
> واحلامك متحققة 
> ان شاء الله يكون شعور العشرين حلو 
> عن نفسي ما حبيته [/align]



شكرا سوسن و انتِ بالف خير 

يعني العشرين معناها لا طفولة بعد الان 
لذلك خليها مستورة و بلاش نقلبها احزان  :Cry2:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *كل عام وانت بألف خير محمد وعقبال المية سنة ... وان شاء الله هالسنة تكون سنة سعد وخير عليك و بتمنالك التوفيق بكتابك كُتب لنيسان ... يوم ميلادك بيجي بأول الشتا واكيد هالفصل الكل بيحبو...وانت اولهم*


شكرا احمد و انت بالف خير ، و كثير غاليه علي دعوتك لكُتب لنيسان  :Smile: 

اكيد الشتا بحبه و الكل بحبه ، ان شاء الله يكون اليوم خير على الجميع

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _[align=center]كل عام وانته بخير ابوحميد ... [/align]_[align=center]
> 
> _ينعاد عليك بكل خير .._
> 
> _عقبال ال 100 ان شاء الله .._
> 
> _وحلو شعور العشرين لا ترد على سوسن _ 
> 
> 
> [/align]


هلا غسانوووو ، وانت بالف خير 

ممكن يكون حلو ، دخلت عقد جديد  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]
>  
> 
> كل عام وانت من الله أقرب د .حمود ... سنة خير عليك إن شاء الله ... والله يبعد عنك كل كدر 
> [/align]


شكرا الله جوري ، الله يسلمك و يبارك فيكِ 

امين الله يسمع منك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله يا محمد حقك عراسي اجت متأخرة كل سنة وانت سالم

----------


## شذى البنفسج

كل عام وانت بألف الف خير يا رب ..
وعقبال ال 100 سنه يا رب ..
اسفه عالتأخير بس هلا لشفت ..
وعقبال ما نشوفك دكتور يا د.حمود ..
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

كل عام وانت بالف خير
وينعاد عليك بالهنا
وتحقيق الاحلام والاماني

----------


## شذى الياسمين

كل عام وانت بالف خير و العمر كله يا رب ..

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يعني وانا بنزل بالصفحة لمحت سلاف ، حكيت بحالي مين هالزوق اللي بدل الورد و الحلو حاط صورة لسلاف 
> 
> عمار يا عمار ، ماذا أقول ان كنت استخدم صوتك بالكلام حين أريد التحدث ، دمت يا صديقي ...  
> صرت عشرين و بعدك 19 ، يعني لما نطلع مشوار غصب عنك انت اللي بدك تنزل من السيارة تشتري  
> 
> و غمرتنا بدقتك


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: طيب طيب اسبوعين وبتحملهم , وبعد الاسبوعين بترجع تنزل انت  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  وشو بدك احسن من سلاف بعيد ميلادك   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## $ RORO $

[align=center]

 :Smile: [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> والله يا محمد حقك عراسي اجت متأخرة كل سنة وانت سالم


أهلا فيك عبد الله يسلم راسك ، وانت سالم شكرا الك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كل عام وانت بألف الف خير يا رب ..
> وعقبال ال 100 سنه يا رب ..
> اسفه عالتأخير بس هلا لشفت ..
> وعقبال ما نشوفك دكتور يا د.حمود ..





> 





> 


وانتِ بالف الف الف خير يا شذى 

شكرا الك كلك زوووق 

و شكرا على الصور الحلوين و لانهم منك طلعو غير شكل

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كل عام وانت بالف خير
> وينعاد عليك بالهنا
> وتحقيق الاحلام والاماني



وانتِ بالف بخير 

تسلمي وشكرا على الاماني الحلوة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كل عام وانت بالف خير و العمر كله يا رب ..


و انتِ بالف خير ، شكرا شذى الياسمين

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> 
> [/align]


شكرا  :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كل عام و انت بخير :Icon31: 

كلكم صرتوا 20 الا انا :Cry2:

----------


## MR.X

كل عام وانت بخير يا صاحبي وعقبال 196 سنة 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كل عام و انت بخير
> 
> كلكم صرتوا 20 الا انا


 
وانت بالف خير ابو الجنيدي 

خليك 19 احسنلك  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كل عام وانت بخير يا صاحبي وعقبال 196 سنة


وانت بالف خير ، شكرا ربيع  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

كل عام وانته بخير يا محمد وعقبال 1000 سنه

----------


## دموع الورد

كل عام وانت بألف خير

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## keana

كل سنه وانت سالم
عقبال 100 سنه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كل عام وانته بخير يا محمد وعقبال 1000 سنه


شكرا بشار ، وانت بالف خير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كل عام وانت بألف خير


وانتِ بالف خير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> 


 
 شكرا شمعة امل  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كل سنه وانت سالم
> عقبال 100 سنه


وانتِ سالمة كيانا ، شكرا الك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]يا جماعة اعذروني عالتأخير

كل عام وانت بألف خير يا حلوووووووووووو

بس شكلها راحت علي الحفلة

اللي أكل أكل!!!!

يلاااااااااااا عقبال ال120 يا رب


[align=center][/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
شكرا كثير الك هدوء عاصف 

وانت بالف خير 

و ولا يهمك اذا بدك منعمل حفله جديده 
[/align]

----------

